# Touchpad isn't working (Asus K53E)



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

I have an Asus K53E and the touchpad of my laptop hasn't been working for 2 days. i am currently using a wireless mouse. I went to device manger and i notice that the synaptics touchpad isn't listed under Mice and other pointing devices. i already scan for hardware changes, and nothing happen. what should i do now?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried to download the drivers for the touchpad? ASUS - Notebooks- ASUS K53E


----------



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

i download it, but it wasn't successful. Anymore suggestions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

what happens if you press FN + F9 that the toggle to turn on and off touch pad.


----------



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

nothing happens...... the touch pad still doesn't work.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

are you using 32 bit or 64bit os? asus site shows Elantech for 64 bit for touchpad.


----------



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

64 bit.....


----------



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

i downloaded it like 5 times and its still not working


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

It could be hardware problem. Might want to reseat the cable. Is this laptop under warrenty?

here is a guide to help if you deside you can do this. dont do it if under warrenty.
Disassembly guide for Asus K53E laptop. - iFixit


----------



## melissa_singh (Sep 27, 2012)

yes it is under warranty. i think that's the best solution right now. but thanks for your help.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

thats what the warranty is for. your welcome


----------

